# Spectacular Hedge Mazes



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I really enjoyed this link of garden mazes. Imagaine how cool it would be to have one of these giant mazes decorated for Halloween.

http://www.weather.com/home-garden/home/spectacular-garden-mazes-20130402

.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A few years back a small town near here did a haunted corn maze at Halloween for a fund raiser. They did it for several years till they raised the amount needed for a town project and haven' t done it since that I am aware. I went in what turned out to be the last year and had great fun. Was sad they didn't do it again.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I now have a new bucket list item. Go through a real hedge maze.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think hedge mazes are lovely to look at, but I don't think I would enjoy going through them much. The clip with one of the mazes said "thousands have gotten lost in this maze". That makes me want to jump right in there, not. If I was lost I'd panic and try to crash through the hedges. And if thousands were lost in that maze, I'd be disappointed not to see some bones here and there. That would really let you know you were in the maze from hell. Sorry, I think my claustrophobia would keep me out of there. But like I said, pretty.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

nah, just keep to the left at all times. Every time you have a choice of right or left just go left. eventually you get out without getting turned around. I still would love to go. I have been to a few corn mazes but that is just not the same.


----------

